# Puzzle framing advice?



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

This is a bit off topic, but there is such knowledge in the woodworking forums I am on, so taking a shot.

My wife and I have retaken to doing jigsaw puzzles. (Not the scroll sawed masterpieces, but the old cardboard type (500-1500 pcs)

I 'd like to frame a few to hang in the bonus room. A heavy mitered frame out of elaborate molding would be overkill I think.

The requirements would be:
- light (probably no glass)
- inexpensive (relatively)

Any thoughts?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Steve.

I made a board something like that for LOML some time ago. 1/4" ply and edged with a small store bought moulding.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I've seen them glued onto 1/8" or 1/4" plywood, and hung for display, with no molding at all. I thought they looked quite good that way. Plywood is trimmed to puzzle size, of course. That would be my personal choice.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Theo's idea is a good one. I would sand and paint the edges black so not to take away from the puzzle picture in any way.

If you paint the frame ypu make it out of mdf. Put an ogee profile or something else you like and bullnose the outer edges. You could do that with wood too.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Good thoughts. I also received another suggestion. 

Maybe 1/2" x 1" frame members, with half lap joints with a 1/4" rabbet to hold puzzle. In that case start with wider members, cut lap joint, then rip to width. 

(I should have said the puzzles are already glued.)


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

My sister-in-law asked the same thing about a month ago and here is a chance to actually use this info - go to How to Display Jigsaw Puzzles | PuzzleWarehouse.com . This is run by a puzzle mounting supply company (yes they exist) so it is geared to sell there products, but the procedures should be the same.

Hope this helps - Baker


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

*Puzzel Glue*

Go to a Hobby Shop, and look for puzzle glue. Get two large pieces of cardboard box, larger than the puzzle. Slide the puzzle off the table on to the cardboard. Put the other piece of cardboard on top and flip the whole puzzle over so the picture is face down, and set back on table. Remove the top piece of cardboard, showing the bottom side of puzzle. Straighten up so it looks tight. Apply puzzle glue to back side of puzzle, and apply a lot. Leave until dry, probably a day, or two to be sure. It should hold together well enough to mount in a regular right size picture frame, or make one to fit. The puzzle glue is the trick because works. I did this to a Back Gammon game puzzle and mounted to a piece of clear plexiglass, and it has lasted for years.


----------

